# Malin, Paula and Roll now together.



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Two of my ferals are MIA and possibly gone forever  . They were mother and daughter
Malin 2000-2004
Paula 2003-2004
I imagine a happy reunion at the Bridge; Malin with her dau and grandkitten Roll.

Babies, we'll never forget you.


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

perhaps they will come back? But whatever it is you can be slightly comforted by the fact that they are together.
Hope for the best!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank-you for kind words gellyutopia..I'm fostering 2 of Paula's kittens now, they look so much like her and Malin.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh gosh...I'm so sorry. I do hope they come back. I'll say a little prayer for them.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank-you Bokaha..unfortunatly feral casualties are high being that they live in an industrial zone, they get into all kinds of accidents even if they have shelter and food, are altered, vaccinated and ID'ed. I understand that, nonetheless they are missed  ..another of last year kittens_Rock_ have been gone for sometime now. Didn't get to alter him/her yet so anything is possible..


----------

